# Thinking about offering stud services



## finliefanatic (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello, I'm David and l live in SE Washington, 
I have two beautiful Boer bucks and I am thinking of listing them for stud service for a fee. I am wondering if there is advice out there on how to do this successfully and safely. I imagine the does brought to my farm will have to receive some level of a vet check, so no disease is introduced to my farm. Is there other advice out there.
A little more, both bucks are registered, correct, proven and I have offspring on site to show. I will post pictures later today. 
Thanks David
Kennewick WA.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you test your herd for diseases?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Well, I know that most doe owners will want your bucks to be tested for CAE, CL, and maybe Johne's as well. And you will probably want the does to be tested for those as well, and if I were you I would check them out myself or make it a requirement for the does to get checked out by a vet before breeding. But, other than that, I think you should be good to go.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Also many will treat the buck before breeding season to make sure he doesn't have chlamydia that he can pass on. Driveway breedings are easier, you don't have to worry about feeding, and if the doe gets hurt or dies on your property. If you do choose to do it, I would make sure everything, (who provides hay, grain, etc.) what happens if she doesn't "take", and liability spelled out in a breeding contract.


----------



## finliefanatic (Sep 26, 2014)

I have not tested my herd myself, before purchasing any of the members of my herd the seller had tested.

But I will test the buck before breeding season so I have recent results. Only cost $20.00 and I believe saying recently tested will help sell services.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You should request any does be tested first. Add chlamydia to the requested tests.


----------



## finliefanatic (Sep 26, 2014)

Is chlamydia done via a blood test?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

There is a very good article on tennessee meat goats about chlamydia. They offer that testing is only accurate within a certain period time, usually after a doe aborts. They do say that good management practices are to vaccinate with LA 200, once at 60 days and once at 30 days prior to breeding animals......

As for the other diseases, I would do a whole herd test if you plan on boarding does. As an owner, I would not want to leave my girls in an infected herd......


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here's my 2 cents on the std part.
No way would I keep doing a prevention on my buck before a doe comes over. There's a lot of people with issues with antibiotic resistance because of over use. They want to breed to your buck? Then need to have some trust. Same as if any buyer wants to buy a animal we kinda have to have trust in them. Cl and cae are pretty easy to test for so go with it. BUT the problem is how are YOU going to make sure that you are not brining something into your herd (std wise)? Really you can't. You will either have to put the does on the antibiotics before breeding them, trust them to do so or simply trust them that they have never had issues with abortions. Again my 2 cents, I'm not putting that kind of trust into someone and getting bit in the rear end. Over the years I've had people want to breed to my bucks, not lot of people but enough I thought about it. Between diseases and all the things that could go wrong that I would have to outline in some kind of contract, I won't do it. 
Now something that I am going to do and if you've had interest In your buck something to consider. I'm buying a semen tank and unless it's going to cost me a arm and a leg I am going to collect on my bucks. I can sell the semen from anywhere of $75-100 a straw. If the place who quoted me on the dry ice is correct it will cost about $100 a year to keep the straws good and about $600 for the tank which I plan to use for the cattle as well as purchase other semen as well. Just throwing that out there. If you still want to do the studding I would really put some serious thought into it and just go with your gut on people who contact you


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya Im with you. Even tested, you have no way of knowing if the goat being brought over just came outta a heavily infected CL herd that allowed abscess to just pop and run their course. The few bucks earned by offering a breeding service is just not worth the risk.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh yeah! I never knew how easy it was for someone to botch the whole clean here testing thing till recently. A lady sent me a picture of a goat with a cl abscess and asked what it was. Pus everywhere! Told her it looked like cl, she took blood from all the goats and sent in. 2 came back positive. No more then a week later she has a post on her fb page claiming that she just got the results back and her here is cl,cae, clean. So I'm really not joking when I say I really don't have trust in people.


----------

